# Sausage Stuffer vs Grinder Stuffing for snack sticks



## brentex (Aug 6, 2014)

I know the right answer to this is have both and the world is good...

But, I am going to have to do it in stages...

I have a KA with the grinder attachment. It did a pretty good for grinding up the pork since I had it a little icey. But stuffing sausage on this thing...Oh Lord Jesus...never been so frustrated.

So, here is my question..

1. Buy a Weston 1/2 horse 3/4 horse grinder..I want something that will not have a problem if I want to run a small car thru it.

    Not sure if the 1/2 is big enough... and then stuff with the stuffing funnels for now.. (anyone use one the the Weston Commercial     grinder and do stuffing with it?)

2. Keep using the KA for grinding the meat and buy a LEM 5# stuffer...

Eventually I will have both, just wondering how well the Weston does with stuffing..

I only make small batches of 5-10# every couple of months of sausage.. But really would like to get into doing more of these RTE Snack sticks.

any thoughts?


----------



## chef willie (Aug 6, 2014)

Had the same problem with about the same size batches. Kept the KA grinder and went to the 5# Lem for stuffing...never looked back and don't miss the other counter monster I have to deal with only occasionally. I would suggest getting the SS tubes at the same time as the stuffer. I do believe it will make stuffing snack stix even easier than with the supplied plastic ones......Willie


----------



## brentex (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Willie...

What type of grinder do you use, and have you ever stuffed with it. The only reason I ask, is that it sure would be nice to be able to have a super heavy grinder that I could start grind up chuck roast etc to just make hamburger as we need it. But then again, it may be a big pain to clean one of these beast as well... just torn between want and pocket book.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 6, 2014)

Brentex, I'm going to have to agree with the Chef here. I've got the Weston #8 3/4hp grinder and it's a beast! I can run pretty much whatever I want through it with no issue. Never tried a car though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have also stuffed with it using the funnel attachment. I will never do it again! Firstly, my grinder only came with 1 funnel attachment and it was a cone and not straight. This made the casings a pain to get on and off while stuffing. Also, I disliked how the auger softened the nearly frozen fat as it stuffed. There's too much friction in my eyes for this. There was a clear color difference from the 1st link to the last link.

The KA grinder has good reviews and it'll serve you well for years. Get a stuffer, I have the Grizzly $86 one, and get to making some good sausage the right way. You will definitely need the smaller attachment for a stuffer for making snack sticks too.


----------



## voodoochile (Aug 6, 2014)

get a stuffer


----------



## brentex (Aug 6, 2014)

a stuffer it is.... I really like the LEM brand, not that they are super great at everything but have had an awesome experience with their customer support on the items of theirs I do own. Thanks...


----------



## darwin101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Grinders & stuffers will be on sale in a few months, so do your research and sign up for sale notifications.  Ask your butcher if he will grind the meats you purchase, a good option to have until you get a grinder.  Take your time and purchase items you will be happy with, the list never seems to get shorter


----------



## gittinit (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a KA with a grinder and also the 3/4 hp cabelas. I use the cabelas all the time and have the mixer that mounts to it. You can whip out 25# in no time. My stuffer however is dad's old plunger type.  My friends laugh at it until we start loading casings. Haven't found any electric stuffer yet that will out perform it! As for casings sticking to the tube I smear a little lard on before loading the casing. Seems to do the trick.


----------

